# Chicago-Area LFS?



## CmdrSlack (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a pet store here in Naperville. It's been here for a long time (since at least 1985), and they seem cool. 

Over the weekend, we were looking for a couple of fish to bolster our fish-based cycle. One of the employees suggested we toss some goldfish in and flush 'em when the tank was cycled. 

I mentioned how cruel that seemed and he said, "Well, you could return them too." 

So does anyone who lives in DuPage County have any other stores to suggest? I won't name the store, but it's at the intersection of Washington and Naper Blvd. 

I know that cycling with fish has some associated risks, but wow. Suggesting that I use an animal until the cycle is done and then kill it is just scarily inhumane. 

I have no idea how far of a drive is ok for bagged fish, but I'm a bit hesitant to go back there if that's the zeitgeist of the LFS.


----------



## Shiban (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't really answer your first question since I'm south of you by about 100 miles.
As far as a drive with bagged fish, I am minimum 30 miles away from any LFS that I have purchased from. Every fish I have bought so far has survived the drive and the acclimation period of an hour. Don't leave the bags in the sun or get them too hot/cold and you should be fine.

Good luck.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

bolingbrook has aquarium adventures(awesome fish and selection) the gcca swap is coming up on the 7th at the holiday inn in naperville by 88 and whatever it is road. there are a few in chicago. do not go to jims pet world in villa park, its a dive beyond dives. dead fish are sold there too, they are sleeping the clerk states.

How far do you want to drive, thats the question. Good ones are spaced out around here. I live in the middle of 4 good LFS's up here in elgin but each LFS is atleast 20 minutes away in each direction.

gcca.net has more info on the swap. its cheap too and close to you.


----------

